# Need help adjusting Rear Shock Marzocchi Roco R Coil-Over



## e2kkot (Jul 19, 2011)

I recently purchased Airborne Taka downhill bike, but the manual doesn't have any instructions on how to adjust *Rear shock (Marzocchi Roco R Coil-Over)*.
Rear shock is too soft and I want to make it stiffer.
I've tried adjusting coil with the threaded adjusting ring, but it is still very soft, so i was thinking maybe there is a way of adjusting it using that weird extension under the coil.

Any ideas or suggestions are welcome?

Thanks








:thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

well my boy you need to change the spring. What is your sag set at now? I usually dont like to turn the preload more then two turns


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You need a stiffer spring. Only adjustments on Roco R are rebound and mechanical preload.


----------

